# Lucy's TRIPLETS



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Well here they are.. 2 girls 1 boy.





































How often do they need to nurse? They have all nursed when I put them up to the teat. It seems as though they are having trouble finding the right spot.

Her teats are big and she has always been lopsided.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such pretty kids! Lively and healthy too!

They'll eat very often the first few days, looking at Lucy's udder though, you are going to need to milk out her right side, it does look engorged, and it may help with making the bulbous teat small enough for the kids to latch on.


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

They will nurse off of it if I put them up to it. She has always been lopsided like that. Something must have happened to her at the last place she lived. Someone said she must have only had one baby the last time and that may have caused her to be deformed on that side.

Will they find the teats by themselves, if I don't help them?


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, cuteness over-load.. :lovey: :stars: They are adorable and mom is nice to. Milking her one side would probly make her feel better and help the babies be able to nurse easier. Just a thought. Thank you for sharing pictures of your girl and the babies. :hug:


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

jberter said:


> Oh my goodness, cuteness over-load.. :lovey: :stars: They are adorable and mom is nice to. Milking her one side would probly make her feel better and help the babies be able to nurse easier. Just a thought. Thank you for sharing pictures of your girl and the babies. :hug:


I am going to milk that side out in a little bit. Hopefully that goes good :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup I would milk that right side as well so it isnt as tight.

the kiddos are cute -- congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.... the kids are very young and little and will not drink much to keep her from being so full in her udder and that big teat.... as they get older ...the milk demand will be more with the babies and she won't be as full...keep an eye on her.... and milk her out if she gets to tight... it isn't good to let her get really enlarged... on either side ...as she may get mastitis.... :hug: 

Congrats on the beautiful kiddo's.... :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww! Such adorable kids


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

that looks like Demi's udder! haha
LW


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

adorable kids!!!!!

How did the milking go?


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

kelebek said:


> adorable kids!!!!!
> 
> How did the milking go?


Well, we have milked her several times, but I don't think she likes it. Last night my husband and I milked her because that one side was just so full. We milked at least 30 minutes, and she was still pretty full, but not as tight on that one side.

Does anyone have any ideas on what could have happen to her at her last home that might have caused this lopsidedness deformity  ?

The kids all seem to nurse off the side that is normal looking. I don't understand why they won't take the other side by themselves.

They are all doing very good so far, so I am happy.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats.. they are adorable. Love the one with the "sweater" on.


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Nubiansrus1 said:


> Congrats.. they are adorable. Love the one with the "sweater" on.


She is my favorite. She was also the smallest one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it just looks like a blown teat -- sometimes that jsut happens other times its from getting to full and not being milked


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Stacy.


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations they are beautiful


----------

